
Nobody Wants to Let Google Win the War for Maps All Over Again - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-02-21/nobody-wants-to-let-google-win-the-war-for-maps-all-over-again
======
akouri
lvl5 is a formidable contender in the race too. We're looking for talented
computer vision / 3D reconstruction engineers.
([http://www.lvl5.ai/careers.html](http://www.lvl5.ai/careers.html)) if you're
interested in this industry.

